# Friendly chicks



## jlynn26 (Jul 21, 2016)

Our last group of chicks didnt like to be handled. Now they're 4 months old and we decided to get some more since we ended up with 3 roosters. This next batch is super friendly. They fly up into my hands and climb all over me. Maybe its the breeds.


----------



## head (Aug 1, 2016)

Cute reallllllllllly cute


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That is cute. It's always nice to get some friendly ones.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love chicks like that.I always play with mine and make them comfortable with being held and loved on.


----------



## jlynn26 (Jul 21, 2016)

We have two buff orpingtons, two barred rocks, a black austrolorp, a rhode island red, and an americauna. The barred rocks are the most timid. They don't like to be handled near as much as the others. I'm making a point to hold these ones as often as possible.


----------

